

Common foundation of great engineering cultures - gjmveloso
http://www.gustavoveloso.com/2015/08/02/engineering-culture/

======
lifeisstillgood
I am reading / listening to Pixar Founder Ed Catmull's "Creativity Inc" which
is utterly brilliant and based around this topic too - and his take is that so
much of these rules are platitudes. The four mentioned in this article are
_close_ but still feel like platitudes. I would check out Catmull's book if
this post interested you.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0812993012/](http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0812993012/)

If at all interested please check out [http://Blog.paul-
Brian.com](http://Blog.paul-Brian.com) \- I am posting ideas as I listen but
will try to carve something real - it is well worth your time and money
getting the book / audible version. Highly recommended

Honestly I Would try and make intelligent comments on the post - but the book
is far better and needs a lot of foundation laying before we get onto a
sensible discussion.

~~~
gjmveloso
Thanks for the feedback. I've already added the book you've mentioned on my
wish list. Hope to read it soon.

